# Irritan ID



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

Sorry about pics, but this is the irritan I recieved from George and it just seems a liitle off. The mouth, head and eyes seem different from irritans I have seen and had from George. Let me know. It was caught in Venz.


----------



## sp33 (Mar 24, 2006)

it looks like a sanchezi thts my opinion.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

jagermeister1811 said:


> it looks like a sanchezi thts my opinion.


looks nothing like a sanch. id say irritans.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ive seen THAT one in person....its a crazy fish....


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Id say maybe medina just because of the bulldog like features, color and location.
Very nice fish and pickup. Medina's are very rare and beautiful and only a few members on this board have one.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think you need to fatten him up a bit and grow out the fins to get a real good ID. George is probably right based on the collection point and that tail.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The photo is of poor quality. The snout looks wrong, but could be just the angle. The body markings (poor quality) and the fact the fish is in banged up is not helpful either.

My impression, if the fish is from Venezuela then it probably is S. irritans. Without a better, clearer photo with a straight flank shot, the fish could indeed be S. irritans. My suggestion is try for a better photo when the fish is in better shape.


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

hastatus said:


> The photo is of poor quality. The snout looks wrong, but could be just the angle. The body markings (poor quality) and the fact the fish is in banged up is not helpful either.
> 
> My impression, if the fish is from Venezuela then it probably is S. irritans. Without a better, clearer photo with a straight flank shot, the fish could indeed be S. irritans. My suggestion is try for a better photo when the fish is in better shape.


Yes he is a little banged up. George just got them in from Venezuela and my only concern is the snout. His caudal markings fit a irritans, Red in the gills and on the anal fins along with location points to an irritan. 
Could it be that he is beat up and under fed right now contributing to his different look . Or could it be a S medina.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't recognize S. medinai as having that similar morphology as your fish. The snout (S. medinai) is more Pygocentrus-like. Your fish, because of the angle, gives a similar appearance. But I have seen that with S. sanchezi too which is probably a close relative of S. irritans. The emaciated appearance does not help either, so yes fatten it up more and repost the photo. I'm not comfortable with the ID, but that's because of the photo quality.\


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

His eyes look large but I think thats because hes a little undeweight. His eyes appear to be clear. Everything really points towards irritans. I dont believe that fish to be a medenai. Fatten him up and get some non blurry pics of him. George is usually pretty right on because he knows the exact collection opint.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Im pretty sure that fish is not irritans. I say medinai. Iv never seen an irritans with that hump in the head. Plus those fish were being sold as 5",

Is that a bite out of the top of his head or is it hump??? That thing is just not shaped the way irritans are at that size. My opionion is I doubt its irritans also.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i cant believe there is a possibility of that being an irritans. it looks medinai to me also


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

A couple more pics with not good quqlity. Im trying! If its not an irritan, then who can blame me for being dissapointed. Plus the fish is maybe 4 inches, not 5


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like a pristobrycon to me.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

ANDONI said:


> Looks like a pristobrycon to me.


Yes with the new pictures I certainly dont think irritans at all. Medinai is still my guess.


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Looks like a pristobrycon to me.


Yes with the new pictures I certainly dont think irritans at all. Medinai is still my guess.
[/quote]
If this is not an irritans, what do I do! I bought it as an irritan and I think I am entitled to such.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

john2798 said:


> Looks like a pristobrycon to me.


Yes with the new pictures I certainly dont think irritans at all. Medinai is still my guess.
[/quote]
If this is not an irritans, what do I do! I bought it as an irritan and I think I am entitled to such.
[/quote]

Hey dont go getting me in trouble with George....









This is just my guess and opionion, seems more people think it is irritans, I dont.

George has fished these rivers I havnt, he has seen these guys on his fishing lines, and knows what fish come out of what waters. Just keep the fish if it is medinai those are rarer then irritans, just sell it if you dont want to keep it.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Wait and see, let it get healthy and then try to take a good photo of it. Keep trying to get the best picture you can and post it. George will take care of you don't worry hes a great guy and he has a great selection of piranha.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ive seen these "5" up close and i can say they are IRRITANS!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I was sent several photos to look at. None were very good, except perhaps one. I had to do some photo manipulation to bring out the best in the fish. Again, this is soley my opinion on the photo in question. It is my opinion that the fish is S. medinai and not S. irritans. Unless there is other evidence to prove otherwise, that is my evaluation.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

hmmmm..... better quality pic would HEL ALOT MAN


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you should be happy, they are rarer in the hobby,.
wes


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Any fish from Venezuela should be considered a good buy. In the interest of providing details on how I evaluate some of the fishes from that region, here is actual juvenile to adult photos of S. irritans taken from Fink, Machado-Allison, Los Caribes de Venezuela:


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Very interesting Frank.
They don't seem to change much.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Just my 2 cents worth but the minute I saw that fish I was certain it wasn't an irritan. I don't know what it is, but I am pretty sure I know what an irritan looks like and that isn't one.

Neverthless sweet fish....









Jay


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I guess im glad i didnt buy one and i guess George owes people ALOT of money for a fish he sold that wasnt ID'd correctly?

but then agian look at wat a medinai and then of the fish u got from george



















also, take into consideration of the Medinai's fin ....how the Black coloration twards the end for the medinai but near the front for ur fish...










its a gamble....damn im still pretty unsure...

im not an Expert with fish but if u compare photo's u can see ..... i personally think its a eigenmanni










Distribution:

Brazil, *Venezuela*, French Guiana, Surinam, Guyana.

but the medinai is also found in venezuela!

lol, my OLD compressus looked more like a irritan than the fish u got from george....lol (except for the color)


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> you should be happy, they are rarer in the hobby,.
> wes


I see your point, but in the same sense you have to see mine. My favorite Serra is the Irritan because of its relatively small size and the personality of the one I had in the past. Mine died when we had lost power and I was not home for a few days. I really wanted an irritan and thats what i paid for. Im sure this will be solved as George is a stand up guy.

Frank, thanks for all your help and patience with me.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

john2798 said:


> you should be happy, they are rarer in the hobby,.
> wes


I see your point, but in the same sense you have to see mine. My favorite Serra is the Irritan because of its relatively small size and the personality of the one I had in the past. Mine died when we had lost power and I was not home for a few days. I really wanted an irritan and thats what i paid for. Im sure this will be solved as George is a stand up guy.

Frank, thanks for all your help and patience with me.
[/quote]
i undertsand completely. g will take care of it. and to the person who said g owes people alot of money. what 4 fish 125 each 500$, thats not alot of money.
wes


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

im just saying, 125 is alot for a fish....i know ur piraya is worth 2000 but still...thats 500 bux less of a profit that george makes if indeed this is a bad id...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> im just saying, *125 is alot for a fish* ....i know ur piraya is worth 2000 but still...thats 500 bux less of a profit that george makes if indeed this is a bad id...


No it's not. A true medanai is more rare in the hobby than Irritans. Eigenmannis are somewhat rare too.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> im just saying, *125 is alot for a fish* ....i know ur piraya is worth 2000 but still...thats 500 bux less of a profit that george makes if indeed this is a bad id...


No it's not. A true medanai is more rare in the hobby than Irritans. Eigenmannis are somewhat rare too.
[/quote]

the fact is stated over and over by the buyer, the dude wanted an irritan, it doesnt matter if this is the only eigenmanni in the world( i know its not), he paid for an irritan and is unsure that he was given an irritan thats the whole point of this thread....

Ur telln me if u buy a car from me that i listed as a Supra and i gave u some bs and gave u a hard to find fiat for the same price...and tell u its much more rare and that u should be happy with it...

wtf?

anyway, i tried to help out with the ID of the fish...im outa this post for now....GL to the buyer..hope it turns out to be an irritan after all or george hooks u up somehow (dont worry, he's a good guy he wont leave u empty handed).....

Later


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Just because the one fish likely isnt irritans doesnt mean all the ones George sold are. Shark will take care of it.

In a perfect world, you find someone local to buy this fish for what you paid, and your even.

Anyrate the id forum is not the place for this


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

My suggestion to everyone is that if you have a problem with a fish ID, take it to the dealer and handle it with him. Not in public. That's all I have to say on this. The thread is now locked.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> im not an Expert with fish but if u compare photo's u can see ..... i personally think its a eigenmanni


Must be a liberal.


----------

